

World’s Leading NGOs Share How We Should Hack Climate Change - dancunningham
http://blog.geekli.st/post/97240845647/worlds-leading-ngos-share-how-we-should-hack-climate

======
growingcoders
I'm a convert - a week ago didn't think much about this issue, but after
hearing all the talks - We just gotta unite and do something!!

------
cbelow
I'm expecting big things from this. the only thing faster than climate change
is technological change. go on brave hackers - into the breach

~~~
growingcoders
Geeks are the superheroes of our future

~~~
cbelow
or just like - now

------
cavemanklaus
Looking forward to this weekend's Climate Change hackathon!

------
rekatz
I really enjoyed the talks - thanks Dan for setting them all up and running
them!

------
camielv
Awesome event!

